# SV Dry-Aged Ribeye and Smoked Corn on the Cob *Qview*



## sky monkey (Aug 24, 2017)

Bought the Chefman 1000 watt SV unit for $99 on Amazon with a gift card I got at work. Tracked it the whole way and saw it was arriving today so yesterday I went down to the best butcher in town, Long's Meat Market, and picked up 3 ribeyes from Knee Deep Cattle Company cut at 1.5" thick. I damn near fainted at the sticker shock but the $70 I can never tell my wife about was well spent. I've never tasted better beef in this area than Knee Deep breeds.

Seasoned the steak with SPGO, vacuum sealed with a Food Saver with a couple sprigs of fresh thyme and basil against the side of each steak. SV set at 138° for 2 hours

I put the steak in a little early, not sure if preheating is required but I waited until 132°

Caramelized onions and sauteed crimini mushrooms while the steak was bathing and bacon frying, etc.

The corn was smoked over hickory. Soaked in water for a half hour. Basted in butter 3 times during 1 hour of smoking at 250°. Butter baste was melted with crushed garlic, a little salt and chipoltle rub that looked good.

The baked potato was done in the micro as I was hopping and popping on everything else. I did manage to fry up some real chopped bacon ends that had been smoked previously.













20170824_171703.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






$18.98 a lb, ouch













20170824_173803.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






Herb garden pays off













20170824_173932.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017


















20170824_201611.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






Anticipation at maxxed levels













20170824_201716.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






Works exactly as advertised! Money!!













20170824_202051.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






Not sure if I could pick my brisket over this meal, I'm damn proud.













20170824_202318.jpg



__ sky monkey
__ Aug 24, 2017






Heavy sigh of satisfaction.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2017)

Pics look good!

Everyone's different but 138 in the sous vide and then a pan or grill to finish is pushing that steak to 140-142ish and that's just to done for me. Medium well....

I sous vide ribeyes at 125-128 and then hit on 700 degree grill for just over minute a side and your looking at 130-132 medium rare. 

Not killing you here I understand people like steaks different. I'm just a medium rare guy. 

How long did you have the steak in the pan if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

That is a fantastic looking meal!

Those steaks look delicious!

Point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## xray (Aug 25, 2017)

Those steaks look awesome! Looks like a great meal.

You're fine putting the meat in early while the water comes up to temp. I do this a lot so I can walk away and do other things. On my model, once the set water temp is reached the SV machine beeps constantly. I'm usually out of earshot, but it annoys the wife, so she ends up hitting the button.


----------



## sky monkey (Aug 25, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Pics look good!
> 
> Everyone's different but 138 in the sous vide and then a pan or grill to finish is pushing that steak to 140-142ish and that's just to done for me. Medium well....
> 
> ...


If it was just me I'd SV at 134 to finish at 135ish but the wife likes them just a little more done. At 1 1/2" thick I don't believe the pan fry changed the temp in the middle as much as much as 5 degrees but I don't think my pan is getting to 700° either. I admit I was worried they would be too done but they tasted like the best steak I've ever cooked.

 They were in the pan for a total of 2 minutes, 30 seconds each side twice.

I've got one more of those ribeyes left I'll take that to 133 in the SV and have it med rare. 

  Thanks for the points and carousel Al and Xray!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah I like the sous vide steaks best to. Perfect every time! And your probably right about the steaks being so thick the temp didn't change much. Pics looked great! Fine job. 

You can always sous vide them lower and then put one steak on the grill/pan before the other one to get one a bit more done.


----------



## ravage811 (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like a fantastic meal. Nice job....

After seeing this post it is making me want to pull the trigger and get a sous vide setup.... 

Points for you


----------



## wild west (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks great. Try sous vide corn some time. Some of the best corn I've had


----------



## sky monkey (Aug 25, 2017)

Ravage811 said:


> Looks like a fantastic meal. Nice job....
> 
> After seeing this post it is making me want to pull the trigger and get a sous vide setup....
> 
> Points for you


Thanks for the point Ravage!

I can't recommend this SV thing enough. Just did the last ribeye at 134°, so juicy. This weekend I'm going to try a small pork roast and probably some chicken.


wild west said:


> Looks great. Try sous vide corn some time. Some of the best corn I've had


And maybe some corn too! Thanks Wild West


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2017)

What a beautifully prepared and finished meal, great pics to show it off.
Congrats on making the Carousel.

Point for making the Carousel.
:points1:


----------



## firewater joe (Aug 26, 2017)

You know brother, the best part of this whole deal is going to the butcher and spending the $19/lb to get quality meat.  You could have cooked it on your tractor engine and it would have been awesome . . .  ok, . . . hyperbole!

But, I'm a firm believer in a great smoke starts with a quality piece of meat.  I haven't met my $20/lb meat butcher yet, but I plan to soon.  It's a completely different experience than picking up $8/lb rib-eyes at the local grocery store.  

Appreciate the pics!

FWJ


----------



## dontuseagain11 (Aug 26, 2017)

All the talk and "Q-Views" about the SV cooking, I had no choice but to order one from E-Bay today.

I will let you-all know how it works out for me, hoping to do some steaks next week with it.

I bought the clamp style, 800 watt.


----------



## sky monkey (Aug 26, 2017)

FireWater Joe said:


> You know brother, the best part of this whole deal is going to the butcher and spending the $19/lb to get quality meat.  You could have cooked it on your tractor engine and it would have been awesome . . .  ok, . . . hyperbole!
> 
> But, I'm a firm believer in a great smoke starts with a quality piece of meat.  I haven't met my $20/lb meat butcher yet, but I plan to soon.  It's a completely different experience than picking up $8/lb rib-eyes at the local grocery store.
> 
> ...


You are probably right there my friend, that was the highest quality meat I've ever purchased. I should know by early next week how it treats the cheap pieces of meat. I'm going to try a London Broil or something next and see if the SV performs as advertised, making any piece of meat melt in your mouth. Will let you know!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey neighbor... I know Longs Meat Market. I've had the Knee Deep Beef and agree that is some pretty tasty stuff. Your cook and meal look first class to me. Congrats on the Carousel!

Point for you!

Now you should try dry aging. This has changed my world!


----------



## sky monkey (Sep 1, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Hey neighbor... I know Longs Meat Market. I've had the Knee Deep Beef and agree that is some pretty tasty stuff. Your cook and meal look first class to me. Congrats on the Carousel!
> 
> Point for you!
> 
> Now you should try dry aging. This has changed my world!


It's some good stuff, huh!? Always nice to see a fellow Oregonian on the forum, I'm a little north of you in Junction City. I'll check out some dry aging threads and see what the next step is to meat nirvana :) Thanks for the point!!


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

Super steak, sir! Point!

Disco


----------

